# low pressure at unloading valve



## michaelr524 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I bought a used 2hp air compressor with 24 liter tank and replaced it's motor with an AC 1.25hp compressor. 
Now I'm having a problem with the unloading valve, it should close when the motor is working but it doesn't.
I believe this happens because it doesn't get enough pressure from the new compressor in order to trigger a close.
What can I do in order to increase the air pressure on the unloading valve?
Or maybe I should just purchase a new pressure switch? Problem is that I don't know which will work.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

It sounds like the pressure switch is sticking and not working right.


----------

